# Black/grey Tank Mod???



## th41004 (May 30, 2006)

I am sure it has been asked before, but I cant find it. Has anyone made an overflow(with a check valve) so thier grey tank would overflow into the black tank? We are new at camping and dont use our toilet unless we can help it, but our grey tank seems to fill up rather quickly after everyone baths,dishes,etc..


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

I have not heard of anyone doing this. Do you usually camp where there is full hookups (sewer connection at the campsite)? If so, you may want to leave you grey tank valves open until the day before you leave. Then close them up to fill the tanks so you can get a good flush of the system before pulling out of the camsite. That is what we do.

Also, you can get something like this to dump your greys while camping if there is not a sewer hookup.

Finally, don't worry about using the toilet. We had 4 adults and 2 kids in our OB for 4 days before we filled the black tank.


----------



## th41004 (May 30, 2006)

Thanks for the reply. We dont usually camp where we have full hookups. Mostly just electric and water. I ended up buying one of those "totes" to empty my grey tank. I guess I just thought it would make sense to have an overflow into the black, rather than filling up the tub when the grey is full.


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

You can plumb a transfer pump into the system, like this:
http://www.ccis.com/home/mnemeth/grwater.htm


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

I have thought about replumbing the bathroom sink into the black tank so it would just add a little more water to it. That is as far as I got, its still in the thinking stage. kirk


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Scrib said:


> You can plumb a transfer pump into the system, like this:
> http://www.ccis.com/home/mnemeth/grwater.htm


Scrib,
Thanks for that link. That is a great mod and since I already have an extra pump - should not be too costly. Time to make a shopping list.

Jared


----------



## th41004 (May 30, 2006)

Scrib said:


> You can plumb a transfer pump into the system, like this:
> http://www.ccis.com/home/mnemeth/grwater.htm


Hey that would work well,thanks. Do you have any idea how hard it would be to get to these lines on an outback? I just got mine recently and have not really looked into anything. I am sure I could find a vent to the black tank pretty easy,but finding a good place to tap into the gray would be the chore since it is all covered underneath.


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

> Do you have any idea how hard it would be to get to these lines on an outback?


Based on my experience installing a Quickie Flush a few months ago I would rate the job as a major PITA mainly due to the difficulty in lowering and reinstalling the cover under the trailer. You'll probably also have to move the gas line as well to get the cover off. Once you have the cover out of the way it's relatively easy to work under there. I would just stick with using the portable tote tank that you've got. You could also hook up a hose to the drain cap and use it to water some of the plants around the campsite in the evening







. Where we camp it's usually very dry so any water drains quickly into the ground and the plants can use the water. The one thing I would be worried about by using the black tank for grey water is not having space in the black tank if you really need it. I've been to campgrounds where they closed the bathrooms because of a problem and we had to use the trailers bathroom.


----------



## jgerni (Nov 10, 2003)

If your not going to use your black tank for black tank stuff. I don't see why you couldn't leave open both the black tank valve and the gray water valve and install a main valve

This would double your capacity.


----------



## th41004 (May 30, 2006)

jgerni said:


> If your not going to use your black tank for black tank stuff. I don't see why you couldn't leave open both the black tank valve and the gray water valve and install a main valve
> 
> This would double your capacity.


That is an idea,however we do use our black tank some times just very seldom. This valve would allow waste from the black tank to enter the grey tank. If we never used the black it would work fine.


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

To make our gray tank last much longer, we wash dishes outside in a couple of wash basins (the same way we did when tent camping). It make a big difference and we make it a family affair.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I really like this idea, but not for holding extra grey water, but for dumping my grey into the black tank after I've already dumped the black tank. What a great way to get another load of "clean" water into the black tank to help rinse off all the kingons.

Now you have me thinking on how to make this work...


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

jgerni said:


> If your not going to use your black tank for black tank stuff. I don't see why you couldn't leave open both the black tank valve and the gray water valve and install a main valve
> 
> This would double your capacity.


I like that Idea as long as you don't plan on using the toilet

Don


----------



## jgerni (Nov 10, 2003)

I've considered adding a main gate to mine. The 5vr has a galley tank and grey water (shower tank). Since we go through twice as much grey (shower water) I thought about leaving the both the galley tank valve open and the grey tank valve open and just close the main valve. This way the 2 tanks can share capacity. Of course I would keep the black tank valve shut.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

aplvlykat said:


> To make our gray tank last much longer, we wash dishes outside in a couple of wash basins (the same way we did when tent camping). It make a big difference and we make it a family affair.


first, I take paper plates and all the rest I too wash in a basin thingies I have sitting in my sink in the kitchen and then dump them.


----------

